# Thinking of moving



## nurse4kidz (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm seeking advice from people that have "been there". I'm considering moving to the UAE by seeking a job in the nursing field. I have 14 years experience in pediatrics, OR, ER education and transport. I'm currently a supervisor over 10 urgent cates in an urban setting. I have two small kids a husband and nanny. One of
Our kids is special needs. What's the atmosphere like? Is this a feasible move? Where do I start? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Any information on a direction to take or how to start the process would also be wonderful. I'll also add I was a travel nurse for 7 years. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi There, 

Living in UAE is very safe and comfortable so far and u might get very good salary package, but as a nurse u need to have M.O.H permit before start looking for a job, this link might be helpful
About the Department of Nursing Central

Regards


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

nurse4kidz said:


> I'm seeking advice from people that have "been there". I'm considering moving to the UAE by seeking a job in the nursing field. I have 14 years experience in pediatrics, OR, ER education and transport. I'm currently a supervisor over 10 urgent cates in an urban setting. I have two small kids a husband and nanny. One of
> Our kids is special needs. What's the atmosphere like? Is this a feasible move? Where do I start? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Any information on a direction to take or how to start the process would also be wonderful. I'll also add I was a travel nurse for 7 years.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Have you read the 'read before you post' sticky? many answers there.

1. You'll need to secure a job first. Do a search here on how to find jobs, basically just contact all the hospitals until you find one. Do not rely on recruitment agencies to 'find you a job' - things do not work that way here and recruiters should be just a small part of your job seeking strategy. 

2. How about your husband? What is his profession and have you found out if his skill set has good potential?

3. You will not be able to sponsor your nanny to come with you unless she holds a passport from the nationalities elegibles for domestic employees. Do a search on Google on what nationalities but from the top of my head is Philipiness, India, Sri Lanka, Indonesia and others. 

4. You and your husband will need to either negotiate school allowances for your kids, or be careful when planning your budgets as school fees are VERY expensive. From what I have read here in the forum, nursing jobs are not very highly paid and I am almost certain the packages would only include basic salary and possibly accommodation (but not for a family) but not much else. May be wrong on this one but if you start contacting the HR departments at the different hospitals, they may be able to tell you what kind of allowances do they give out for nursing positions.

5. There is a new hospital opening soon, the Saudi German hospital. They may have job openings there.

You have a lot of research ahead of you but unless your husband can find a job with a very good salary, I think it will be difficult for your family to make this move. You also need to find out if there is good support and schools for your child with special needs and how much is that going to cost.

Good luck


----------

